# Milking Nubian Doe with crusty nose



## Judy7 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I have a milking Nubian doe with a crusty nose on only one side...I noticed her breathing "funny" while milking her and saw one side of her nose was crusted almost shut. I tried brushing it off with my glove but it didn't loosed up. 

I am new to all this. Please let me know what to do if anything.

This forum has helped me a lot. 

Thanks, Judy in Indiana


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have a goat vet? It sounds like she may have some type of upper respitory infection. It would be best to have someone with experience verify by physically looking at your goat.


----------



## Judy7 (Mar 23, 2012)

I have only had her less than a year and have never been to the vet. Really don't want to take her. Is there any thing else I can do? 

She was shivering this morning (4 above) I noticed when I milked her. At least that is what it seemed like. She is with another goat and has access to a concrete block shelter with straw bedding open in the front. I noticed they pushed the straw in front and settled in the back. 

Thanks, Judy in Indiana


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

You might want to offer her warm water if she is shivering. Maybe add a tablespoon of apple cider vinegar and some molasses or corn syrup. What is her temp? I had a baby that got a runny nose and some chest rattles, a friend gave him an injection of Nuflor and another injection about 3 days later. It cleared up in a few days. It is prescription only, I think. My friend had it on hand already.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she has pneumonia, then she really needs something like Nuflor or Draxxin which you can only get from a vet. Pneumonia has been bad this year and not somthing to mess around with. If she has a crusty nose and her breathing is funny, then you need to take her temp and call a vet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a temp first and if it is high start antibiotics.

If she doesn't have a temp and acting, eating normally. She may have a cold. You can give vet RX and keep her nostril cleaned out. The dried snot needs to be removed, so she can breathe. Sometimes, it is hard like thick and you literally have to pick her nose, with rubber gloves of course but be as gentle as possible. I know Eww Ha. 

Sometimes, when a goat is shivering, it is her body, just trying to regulate body temperature, just like us we shiver too when we are cold. It isn't always a sign of illness, but, I would get a temp, to make sure. 

You can put a sweater on her, if you feel she needs it. Especially if, a goat is bald or didn't get a good winter coat. 
Make sure, she is in a draft free shelter and has plenty of bedding. Have some alfalfa out for her, if it dips down to cold, this will keep her warmer.


----------



## Judy7 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for all your help. When she is on the stand tonight I will atttempt to wipe the crusty stuff off with warm water, and take her temperature. I have located an old sweatshirt to put on her. And by the way my hubby says she has had this crusty stuff since last fall...he noticed it because he stands at her head while she is milked and talks to her and feeds her. I am busy at the other end lol

Judy in sub freezing temps in Indiana


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome 

When you get the temp, let us know what it is.


----------



## Judy7 (Mar 23, 2012)

Her temp was 102.4 The old sweatshirt seemed to help. If the temperature outside drops another 10 degrees or so can I put another sweatshirt on her. She has no hair compared to my other Nubian cross. She is eating and pooping ok. 

Judy (11 degrees this morning in Indiana)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good to hear, her temp is normal. :thumbup:Just keep an eye on her. Glad the sweater idea worked for her.  Keep up the good work.


----------

